# The 2x2x2 2gen Example Solve Game



## Cuber Mao (Mar 27, 2021)

come on!

scramble:R U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R'

R2U2R//CO
UR2U//solved
6 moves

next:R' U R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 29, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> R' U R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U'


19 ETM
R U R2 U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' 

18 ETM:
U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' 

next: R U2 R U2 R U' R' U R U R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R U2 R U2 R U' R' U R U R


13 ETM
R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' //TCLL

Next: R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U


----------



## Rouxster (Mar 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 13 ETM
> R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' //TCLL
> 
> Next: R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U


R U R' U R U' R U2 R' //co, separation skipped.
Next:R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

Rouxster said:


> Next:R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2



R U R' U' R //bar made and hoping for a good CLL after U' R2
U' R2 U //a skip yay

Next: R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2


R' U R2 // First face
U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R' // LEG-1
U' // AUF

Next: R U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R'


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> R' U R2 // First face
> U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R' // LEG-1
> U' // AUF
> 
> Next: R U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R'


R2 U' R // First Face
R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' // CLL

Next: R' U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 U R'


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: R' U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R2 U R'


U R U2 R U R' // First Face
U R' U2 R U R' U R // CLL

Next: U R U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U' R U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

U R U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U' R U2

3.47s

R U R2 U2 R U' R' //Layer
U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 //CLL
U2 //AUF

5.76 TPS

Next: U' R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 29, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> U R U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R U' R U2
> 
> 3.47s
> 
> ...


// What
x' z' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (7/7)

Next: R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R'

// How do you get 2x2 2-gen scramble this is just 3x3 2-gen


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // What
> x' z' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (7/7)
> 
> Next: R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R'
> ...


// LMAO
R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U // First Layer cancelled into Antisune

Next: R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R' U2 R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // What


A Sune


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> // LMAO
> R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U // First Layer cancelled into Antisune
> 
> Next: R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R' U2 R2


yeeeee
U2 R2 U R U2 R' // cancelled into sune

Next: 
R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

1.83s

U' (R) //layer
(R) U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R //CLL

U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

Scramble: U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U'

R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//layer
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U//LL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R


----------

